# Eerie Hollow 2009 Pics



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright, so better late than never. Here are the Eerie Hollow 09 pics. We only had about 50% turn out this year for the party (around 70 people) and virtually no TOTs _(as a matter of fact - we only got one!)_ but everyone still had a great time regardless. The night time photos leave something to be desired but all in all they didn't turn out too bad.

Halloween 09 pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket

Pay special attention to this one:

http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/denhaunt2/Halloween%2009/005-1.jpg

The "old widower" is actually the same wonderful woman that allowed me to life cast her as the deceased in the coffin. She came as her own grieving husband and the disguise was unbelievable. Is that cool or what? Most people never even knew the gag (which made it all the more fun).

Enjoy...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Lots of great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great bunch of creatures and man, do yo have some space or what?!?! It looks great!

Here's my favorite line from the video (spoken in a good New York mobster voice): "Hey, how ya doin'?"


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice stuff DH!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Denny those all worked out wonderful. Love the final outcome on the corpse and the irony on the person pretending to be the husband. Also, love the amber lighting in the year. I'm finding myself moving more towards all amber lighting - there's just something unsettling about it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great pictures, dh, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Great bunch of creatures and man, do yo have some space or what?!?! It looks great!


Thanks but the funny thing about space is that you have to fill it up. I bought this house because of the Halloween potential (that would be funny if it weren't true). I never anticipated the sheer volume of stuff it takes to actually make it look good. I've got about 50 handmade tombstones not including the crypt and fencing - I'm going to probably need to double that. Oh well, labor of love.

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Everything looks great!
I hope you got some video of that talking zombie all finished

The lifecasts are incredible!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That had to be creepy to be looking at your own face in a coffin! *shivers*


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What a cool set up. That whole widower thing is a hoot. Kind of creepy, but a hoot since not many people made the connection.


----------

